# My First Real "Outing" as a Soapmaker!



## topcat (Nov 30, 2008)

My hairdresser has encouraged me to sell my MP soap through her salon and she hosted a Christmas Sale event there yesterday (Sunday) afternoon - there were several other friends/clients of hers touting their wares, jewellery mostly - and me!

Although I only sold 10 soaps and 3 body butters, quite a few people chatted with me and expressed an interest in me leaving my wares at the salon so they can pick up a quick, easy & inexpensive gift when they next get their hair done.

There was also a lot of interest in my small CP soap display I had with a 'coming soon.....' sign - I really feel the CP will become a major feature of my range.  Had a great afternoon and looks like some people are toying with the idea of a 'party plan' way of buying my soap - I shall just go with the flow and see where I end up!  Having said that I have sold other wares via party plan over the years and know what works so am happy to try it on with my soap :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## starduster (Nov 30, 2008)

*Ms Top Cat congratulations*

Ahh such order ,such beauty. Your soaps will do well.
The photos are great.
Thanks for sharing.
Party is way to go.


----------



## heartsong (Nov 30, 2008)

*soap*

that's terriffic!!!!  you go girl!!!!  you should do well in a salon, when you are happy and relaxed, it makes you more openminded to impulse buying!

good luck to you, and most of all, have fun doing it!


----------



## topcat (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, starduster & heartsong!

Yes, having so much fun soapig    Life is better with soap! :wink: 

And having all the wonderful people here on this forum to learn from and grow with is awesome......

Tanya


----------



## Lindy (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice display!!!  It's very professional looking and well put together...

Cheers


----------



## kwahlne (Dec 13, 2008)

What a beautiful display!  great job!


----------



## Deda (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh, I just love the wraps!  Very pretty!


----------



## topcat (Dec 13, 2008)

Thank you Lindy, kwahlne & Deda!

Since that 'open' day, Mandy (hairdresser) has sold several soaps for me and TONS of body butter!  I am happy to supply whatever her customers want and I make more money per sale on the bb's......I'm loving where this is taking me in my soaping journey :wink:

I am also finding that what Mandy likes is what sells.....so I will refine the type of soaps I make for her.....this may be allowing a consignee (..or?) - whichever one she is anyway! - to dictate my business to me BUT it is working (lol)... 

Tanya


----------



## Lindy (Dec 13, 2008)

Tanya I think it's brilliant to let your vendor decide what she wants to carry because it encourages more sales.  You could even go a step further and develop a scent or flavour that would be for her salon and let her know she can carry it exclusively if she actually purchases rather than consignment sell.  You never know - it could work out really well.

I've decided that I'm going to name my Goat's Milk soap after the goat that I get my GM from.  This should create some community interest and the goat's owner will do more of a buy in on my product which just helps me sell more of it.  The only draw back is if I end changing suppliers then I'll have to re-name my soap.

 

Good on you for being willing to work with your clients.

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## topcat (Dec 13, 2008)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Tanya I think it's brilliant to let your vendor decide what she wants to carry because it encourages more sales.  You could even go a step further and develop a scent or flavour that would be for her salon and let her know she can carry it exclusively if she actually purchases rather than consignment sell.  You never know - it could work out really well.
> 
> I've decided that I'm going to name my Goat's Milk soap after the goat that I get my GM from.  This should create some community interest and the goat's owner will do more of a buy in on my product which just helps me sell more of it.  The only draw back is if I end changing suppliers then I'll have to re-name my soap.
> 
> ...



Thanks Lindy!  I am already half way to developing a range scented to suit Mandy and didn't even realise it    She adores May Chang EO and I have made an MP soap and body butter per her request, so I will now offer those recipes to her as an exclusive.....great thinking!

Tanya


----------



## heartsong (Dec 13, 2008)

*soap*

how nicely put together your display is!  it sounds like you've done your homework, layed out your groundwork and things are beginning to fall into place.

that's wonderful, and i'm truly proud of you! good job, you worked hard and deserve a tip o'the hat!


----------



## Lindy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tanya - just remember to use the "exclusive scent" as a marketing tool to close her on actually buying the soaps and other products that are her's.  You may even think about the private label thing "Her Shop Soaps" and then where you list your ingredients you have to put down who the manufacturer is (it's the law in Canada) and you could include your website.

Don't give awy what you an sell and you're already off to a great start!

Cheers


----------

